# 1956 20” SCHWINN AMERICAN U74725 help right now..



## jimsbeercans (Oct 25, 2019)

Have more questions than answers! Picked this up at a yard sale. Trying to figure out what is right or changed.
The catalogs have it listed with no pictures. Does anyone have info on this?? pics of theirs?

A couple of my questions….Look at the seat and sissy bar..Laid back but not square off as the Stingrays in early years.
                                             Is this a banana seat bicycle or was it added later?? not marked.
 I stuck a later goose neck in it for these pics. The old wedge is still in there so kept it from going down. Will fix that first and the blown out tube. 
Super wide handle bars..full knurl with no dates, again later add ones??
          They said ALL original but don’t put much faith into the sellers. 
condition is fair but seen what people can do to restore a bike!! 
Have to hide it from the wife until the right time to say it.


----------



## Artweld (Oct 25, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Have more questions than answers! Picked this up at a yard sale. Trying to figure out what is right or changed.
> The catalogs have it listed with no pictures. Does anyone have info on this?? pics of theirs?
> 
> A couple of my questions….Look at the seat and sissy bar..Laid back but not square off as the Stingrays in early years.
> ...



First time I seen one of those that's sweet [emoji106]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Oct 25, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Have more questions than answers! Picked this up at a yard sale. Trying to figure out what is right or changed.
> The catalogs have it listed with no pictures. Does anyone have info on this?? pics of theirs?
> 
> A couple of my questions….Look at the seat and sissy bar..Laid back but not square off as the Stingrays in early years.
> ...



Where is the serial number stamp? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 25, 2019)

left rear drop out.


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice ride!
Seat, bars and stem are incorrect.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 25, 2019)

I know the stem is incorrect. I bought it without one and just installed it for the pics. Going to dig the wedge out Sunday. Or at least try. Hopeing others have pics on the right stem and the seat. May not go that route but at least give me more stuff to look for!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 26, 2019)

Chain ring is wrong too, should be a Schwinn clover leaf.  Finley's catalog reference show a 1956 24" American, model F24.  The 26" is pictured but the 24" is referenced.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 26, 2019)

Chainring is correct for a 20" bike. Should have the standard cast Schwinn stem. Mesinger S seat in smaller size,two tone.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 26, 2019)

S seat was introduced in 1959.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 28, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Chain ring is wrong too, should be a Schwinn clover leaf.  Finley's catalog reference show a 1956 24" American, model F24.  The 26" is pictured but the 24" is referenced.
> View attachment 1085318



My bad.  Don't know what I read  but whatever is was it was wrong.  In this post I referenced a 24" bike not the 20" bike pictured. As stated later, the chain ring is correct fo a 20" bike.  The model number for a 20" bike is F34c. Sorry.  Next time I'll make sure that I'm awake before responding. Sorry


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2019)

Seat is incorrect. I think.lol


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 29, 2019)

I think everybody agrees with the fact seat, bars and of course the stem are wrong. No pics of others so far to compare to. Going to just clean it up..not restore, just leave patina alone. minus all the spider eggs under the fenders!!
thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Artweld (Oct 29, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> I think everybody agrees with the fact seat, bars and of course the stem are wrong. No pics of others so far to compare to. Going to just clean it up..not restore, just leave patina alone. minus all the spider eggs under the fenders!!
> thanks for all the comments.



Super rare in my opinion so just enjoy 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 29, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> I think everybody agrees with the fact seat, bars and of course the stem are wrong. No pics of others so far to compare to. Going to just clean it up..not restore, just leave patina alone. minus all the spider eggs under the fenders!!
> thanks for all the comments.



Pretty rare bike. Guessing made more rare B/C kids like me would have bent the rear stays to fit S2's, converted em into a Sting ray.  not that I get out as much as some do, but never seen a 20-incher middle weight frame of this period; mid 50's too. I think your chain guard, although typical Jr model for this period but, would be to small for a 24". Guessing but the original seat is prob the same as 24 has.  . Pretty danged nice find  for original paint from yard sale whether missing a few parts or not.

   I'd be very careful cleaning pin stripes and decal or any screen printed name on chain guard ,  B/C the white use on stripes and screen printing usually dried poorly or just crappy paint  and can flake off with little to no effort which  you won't notice as much until dried. (been there, done that) Moreover, I wouldn't even touch the pin stripes or screen print with cleaners and or wipe it when wet.  White fender tips are not the same type of crappy paint ;Beware.


----------



## Artweld (Oct 30, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Have more questions than answers! Picked this up at a yard sale. Trying to figure out what is right or changed.
> The catalogs have it listed with no pictures. Does anyone have info on this?? pics of theirs?
> 
> A couple of my questions….Look at the seat and sissy bar..Laid back but not square off as the Stingrays in early years.
> ...



I would definitely do a light cleaning and hang it without the seat and handlebars a awesome conversation piece [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnlax (Oct 31, 2019)

Also agree that's a pretty rare model, which is why you aren't seeing pictures of another one.


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 31, 2019)

Once you put the correct bars and seat on it, it won’t be rideable (by an adult). Just something to consider from someone who has more bikes than he needs, but likes to ride them all


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 31, 2019)

Yesterday got a phone call from the seller. I left my phone number but said if you find the other stuff give me a call.
Well, They found the goose neck so picked it up last night. It has just one bolt that clamps it down to the handle bars AND  tightens it up in the forks. Strange to me but I've seen these on other 20" bikes from the 50's.

Fixed the tire and the handle bar wedge came right out..surprised as I thought it would be a fight. Stains on the seat came out with a damp cloth. Haven't done much cleaning so thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 31, 2019)

Here is a pic of what I got yesterday. Working on the bars now, I had a set from a 50's Spitfire 20" that will look decent.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 2, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Here is a pic of what I got yesterday. Working on the bars now, I had a set from a 50's Spitfire 20" that will look decent.



I would not expect that stem on your bike b/c yours would be more special than average models, DX or strait bar verities. .  Moreover prob be the same stem on the 24 and 26 middleweights in mid 50's Whereas that short stem is usually on cheapest model.

This is on 55 24" vet which I spect on yours too (photo below) and just happens to be one on ebay wit more photos, plus seller is claiming it off a 20" 56
Schwinn.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254347508452






ebay seller photos below:


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 2, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> Here is a pic of what I got yesterday. Working on the bars now, I had a set from a 50's Spitfire 20" that will look decent.



Looks just like the stems on the 20 inch bikes which I posted in #19. Good job.  I'd never seen one like it till you posted pictures of yours and I looked at the pictures again.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Nov 3, 2019)

I do have that "thin neck stem" like that in Jeff54 pics. Kind of looks out of place because mine is really shiney and nothing on the bike is. Just looks out of place.      Still doing my detective work. Thanks so far..been fun on my part.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 3, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> I do have that "thin neck stem" like that in Jeff54 pics. Kind of looks out of place because mine is really shiney and nothing on the bike is. Just looks out of place.      Still doing my detective work. Thanks so far..been fun on my part.



Whelp, just look how nice your chain ring is! And apparently u not know why Schwinn chrome is highly regarded. Your rims are going to clean up pretty well too. Except there's always an area on each rim that will have little deeper rust pitting. Those will have been from sitting in one place for all those years, dust and moisture acclimated there.  Front rim usually the worst as rear gets some grease and oil that helped preserve. NO STEEL WOOL! Aluminum foil wit a bit of water and elbow grease, works unbelievably well. Cept it'll stain you hands as it begins working when moisture gets dark while scrubbing.  Brass berry good and chrome polish.

And when you get that Opalescent blue ( Candy coated) to shine again, especially that chain guard that's in incredible, (B/C they are usually beat and nicked up from heals of shoe), condition.  Your original stem will blend in perfectly [wink]


----------



## Eddie's boy (Jan 26, 2020)

Jimsbeercans,

I am trying to put together a 63 stingray and those bars and seat and sissy bar are just right. Are you interested in selling them?
Joe


----------



## Eddie's boy (Jan 26, 2020)

Boy, your very cool American and my '56 Spitfire are likely just days apart. Mine is in pics, U75135. Still the way I acquired it, so far.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 26, 2020)

My daughter gave birth yesterday 1/25 but I was at the bike show in Indy 3 hours away. She said "go" so I went..
Anyway, my head is not in the game this week so won't snswer you exactly either way. PM me later. Offers etc.


----------

